# Feel Cheated by "only a penny more per month" mandatory HD Upgrade offer.



## Billgolfer20 (Aug 20, 2008)

_*NOTE: If there is a better Thread on which to post this, please let me know. My hope is that a DISH Network executive will see and respond to this.*_

I had the "legacy" HD package (6 Channels) before I was told that I MUST UPGRADE my receivers to continue to get HD. I feel that this offer is very misleading. In my original legacy package, I had the commercial-free HDNMV channel. Although the movies were old, my wife and I have enjoyed many of them.

Now the new HD package that I get for "only a penny more" (their Turbo HD Silver package) has more HD channels, but DOES NOT INCLUDE HDNMV! I will have to pay $10.00 MORE PER MONTH to get an additional 7 HD channels (their Platinum HD) that includes HDNMV! So to get what I got before I have to pay $10.00 more, not $0.01 more per month!

I have complained to the Dish Complaint resolution people. They have agreed to waive the additional $10.00 per month charge for ONE YEAR. But at the end of that time, I will either have to remember to stop the added service, or automatically be billed the additional $10.00 per month.

This so-called Free Upgrade seems to me to be deliberate mis-advertising. I WILL NOT be getting what I had before for just "a penny more" per month.

I don't know much about the other HD movie channels that I will be getting in my new HD Silver package.

Are any of them broadcasting movies that are commercial free? This is a big factor for me.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Do you realize that if you did not take this deal, you would not have any HD with the old receiver?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Jeez. You get a whole bunch of additional channels in MPEG-4 that you otherwise wouldn't have had access to, and you're that worked up about one semi-premium HD channel? Yeah, sure, we'd all like to have HDNet Movies as part of the "HD Essentials" package, but it's not just cost effective, and I'd rather that they kept our costs down than added a bunch of extra channels and jacked 'em up.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Slordak said:


> Jeez. You get a whole bunch of additional channels in MPEG-4 that you otherwise wouldn't have had access to, and you're that worked up about one semi-premium HD channel? Yeah, sure, we'd all like to have HDNet Movies as part of the "HD Essentials" package, but it's not just cost effective, and I'd rather that they kept our costs down than added a bunch of extra channels and jacked 'em up.


Have to agree with ya!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Billgolfer20 said:


> They have agreed to waive the additional $10.00 per month charge for ONE YEAR. But at the end of that time, I will either have to remember to stop the added service, or automatically be billed the additional $10.00 per month.


Keep an eye on what changes go into effect February 1. You may be able to restructure your packages then. I was miffed that they offered people Platinum for free for 3 months but not me since I already had it for $10. If it's movies you want, the 1¢ Cinemax package is an outstanding deal.


----------



## Billgolfer20 (Aug 20, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Keep an eye on what changes go into effect February 1. You may be able to restructure your packages then. I was miffed that they offered people Platinum for free for 3 months but not me since I already had it for $10. If it's movies you want, the 1¢ Cinemax package is an outstanding deal.


To previous posts: I WAS getting HDNMV in my basic HD package before this mandated Upgrade, and that is what I expected to continue to get. Is that unreasonable?

I have not heard of a 1 cent Cinemax package but will look into it. Thanks.

Again, are any of the other HD Movie channels commercial free?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Billgolfer20 said:


> To previous posts: I WAS getting HDNMV in my basic HD package before this mandated Upgrade, and that is what I expected to continue to get. Is that unreasonable?


Not at all unreasonable. But getting it free for a year isn't a bad concession.

By the way :welcome_s


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

Billgolfer20 said:


> To previous posts: I WAS getting HDNMV in my basic HD package before this mandated Upgrade, and that is what I expected to continue to get. Is that unreasonable?
> 
> I have not heard of a 1 cent Cinemax package but will look into it. Thanks.
> 
> Again, are any of the other HD Movie channels commercial free?


If you mean generally, there is MGM HD as well.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree that the "only a penny more" is misleading... but at the same time hard to argue it is a cheat. IF you got less channels I'd agree 100%, but this is a mixed bag. The new package you will have gets way more HD than your legacy one... but you have to pay $10.01 more to get the package that includes HDNet Movies.

On the flip side... Dish is going to be dropping that legacy package very soon, so you kind of either have to upgrade or stop getting HD. Competitors won't offer you a better deal on HD than Dish does... You might get more channels with DirecTV for the moment but you will pay about the same.

I was you a few years back, but I upgraded before they set an end-of-life for that legacy HD package... To that end, you're getting a much better upgrade offer because they want to convert you now than folks like me got a year or so back when it was our choice to upgrade.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

What is this 1 cent Cinemax offer? Does it apply to current customers? So, all I have to do is call and ask for it, right?


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

davethestalker said:


> What is this 1 cent Cinemax offer? Does it apply to current customers? So, all I have to do is call and ask for it, right?


Do a quick search you maybe surprised in what you find.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

ImBack234 said:


> Do a quick search you maybe surprised in what you find.


With all due respect, you're sending me out to the 'deep blue sea' to look for a guppy with an orange stripe. It would have been fantastic if your reply had the word "search" hyperlinked to the pertinent results that would be helpful.

I can't stand walking into a store and asking a question and the sales guy/gal points and says, "over there". Every have that happen? It sucks.

I did a search for "1 cent Cinemax" and yep, I found the proverbial "hay stack".

I normally don't venture outside of this Dish HD board. I went to the Dish General board and found Cinemax 1 cent deal. The problem for me is I have combined billing, so in theory I am already set up for paperless billing from Dish.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

davethestalker said:


> With all due respect, you're sending me out to the 'deep blue sea' to look for a guppy with an orange stripe. It would have been fantastic if your reply had the word "search" hyperlinked to the pertinent results that would be helpful.
> 
> I can't stand walking into a store and asking a question and the sales guy/gal points and says, "over there". Every have that happen? It sucks.
> 
> ...


Cinemax for a penny if signing up (or already on) paperless billing and autopay. Just give them a call and tell them your situation. Even combined billing might work if you try enough CSRs.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

davethestalker said:


> I normally don't venture outside of this Dish HD board. I went to the Dish General board and found Cinemax 1 cent deal. The problem for me is I have combined billing, so in theory I am already set up for paperless billing from Dish.


Sorry, I was off the boards when you posted and missed it. Just call up and ask the CSR for the one cent cinemax deal. Most of them know about it,

I was already set up and got it for a year. It's another one of those irritating Dish policies if one can believe what's posted elsewhere. It appears if you don't have paperless and don't have autopay, by agreeing to both you can get two years. If you already have one or both, you only get one year.

Such is life with Dish policies.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Billgolfer20 said:


> To previous posts: I WAS getting HDNMV in my basic HD package before this mandated Upgrade, and that is what I expected to continue to get. Is that unreasonable?
> 
> I have not heard of a 1 cent Cinemax package but will look into it. Thanks.
> 
> Again, are any of the other HD Movie channels commercial free?


I, too, really like the HDNet Movies channel--so much so that I paid the extra $10 to have it.

On the other hand, the packages have been changing, and Turbo HD will be a package available to current subscribers on February 1, I believe. That may meet your needs after your $10 discount period ends.

The Cinemax for a penny deal is good, and, of course, those are commercial-free also. It's available to current subscribers who haven't had Cinemax for (I think) 6 months or so.

As another poster already wrote, MGM is the other non-premium commercial-free movie channel. It's good, but I like HDNet Movies better.

Good luck!


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

I lost 10 more or less commercial free Voom channels with no change in price. Most of the new channels are of little interest to me. However the exception is that all the HBO channels are now HD which is nice.

If only Dish would get Fox news HD then I could get the HD only package. Come on Dish. You took away Voom. Just give me Fox News HD and I will forgive you.

Rick R


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Keep an eye on what changes go into effect February 1. You may be able to restructure your packages then. I was miffed that they offered people Platinum for free for 3 months but not me since I already had it for $10. If it's movies you want, the 1¢ Cinemax package is an outstanding deal.


Yeah, well I'm a bit miffed that people are getting 1c Cinemax package that I can't have because I've paid for cinemax for years... Where's my love??


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

CoolGui said:


> Yeah, well I'm a bit miffed that people are getting 1c Cinemax package that I can't have because I've paid for cinemax for years... Where's my love??


Here ya go:


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Dude, take the one year deal. In another year, all the packages will get reshuffled a couple of times anyway.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

All you have to do get the 1 cent cinemax deal is call and ask, if you already have paperless billing and autopay. As long as you havent subscribed to cinemax in the last 6 mos. They will give it too you. And I was told it is a penny for yr til 2010.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

clyde sauls said:


> All you have to do get the 1 cent cinemax deal is call and ask, if you already have paperless billing and autopay. As long as you havent subscribed to cinemax in the last 6 mos. They will give it too you. And I was told it is a penny for yr til 2010.


I signed up for the 1 cent deal in February & they said it's good for one year. I've heard many versions..


----------

